# Bay area century ideas?



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey All,

I've been lacking the motivation to get out and ride, so I thought that some kind of goal would put me back on the right track. Since I don't have the time to train for racing anymore, I'm thinking that a century will do the job.

So, I'm in reasonable shape, but have probably put in 200-300 miles in the last couple of months. I'm not worried about doing a century, but I would need a few months to get into decent shape, maybe do it around 6 hours ride time.

To that end, I'm looking for some century rides this winter. Solvang was the first one that popped up, any others that are a bit closer to San Francisco? I'd like to do it in December-February, although Solvang on 3/10 would be a possibility as well.

Thanks for the help everyone,

Silas


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

You can use the Tour of Woodside (9/23) as training for other upcoming century rides:

http://www.tourforwoodside.com/

Oddly, this is a century centered around a town that has grown tiresome of all the cyclists passing through their pro-equestrian neighborhood.

The Stage Coach century in January might be a fun challenge for you:

http://www.shadowtour.com/

List of more centuries here


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

That would be the rainy season.

Check Foxy's Fall Century, coming up in a few weeks.


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

*A few others to consider...*

http://www.bikecal.com/asp/century-result.asp


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

RedRex said:


> That would be the rainy season.
> 
> Check Foxy's Fall Century, coming up in a few weeks.


This is my problem...I'm more or less chained to the desk until 10/1 or so.

I figure 2 solid months of riding will get my legs (and butt) into shape.

This puts me right in rainy season for doing a century. The alternative is putting it off more, but then all my training will be in rainy season. :sad: 

Thanks for the suggestion though, and thanks everyone else as well. I googled and found some info, but you guys posted all different and new links, thanks a ton!

Silas


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Also Auburn Century is coming up. Some of the climbing is extreme, I think.

If you think you "need more time", Foxy's is perfect. Totally flat in miles 0-35 and 70-100, or something like that. Divide it in thirds; first and last third flat, middle third hilly.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

Here's a list of centuries for the western states:

http://www.bbcnet.com/RideCalendar/RideListDate.asp

For Jan or Feb you are looking at the Stagecoach Century or Tour de Palm Springs. There's a few centuries in Nov if you think you get can in shape by then. You may also consider taking a few spin classes or purchase an indoor trainer/rollers to start your training early.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

RedRex said:


> Also Auburn Century is coming up. Some of the climbing is extreme, I think.
> 
> If you think you "need more time", Foxy's is perfect. Totally flat in miles 0-35 and 70-100, or something like that. Divide it in thirds; first and last third flat, middle third hilly.


Another option for the Foxy is to just do the 60 mile route. Two overpasses, one small hill, the rest flat as a pancake. But the winds can be a challenge...


----------



## Bianchiguy (Sep 8, 2005)

Here is a link for the Surf City Century on Oct.1st here in Santa Cruz County. Actually, you can choose between a metric or full century. This a supported ride through some beautiful coastal areas. This would make for a great training ride.


http://www.scapsite.org/html/events/events_surfcity.html


----------



## SesameCrunch (Nov 20, 2005)

Bonfante Gardens is sponsoring a ride in late October in Gilroy. It's a very pleasant, laid back event.

OTOH, why not do your own Century? I'm riding from Half Moon Bay to Santa Cruz and back along Highway 1. Beautiful scenery all the way down, plenty of towns to stop in along the way. I pick my own date.


----------



## Boardmill (Oct 15, 2005)

This is mine, just combined a few common routes in the East Bay. As is, it works out to be about 103 miles and is pretty challenging. I use Lake Chabot as the start and stop point, but you could jump in almost anywhere. Most traffic is in first 10 minutes, not much from there on out. There is a bit of climbing.

If you look at the directions you can follow it on Mapquest pretty easily and get an idea of the distances. 

Start: Lake Chabot Marina
Lake Chabot Road towards San Leandro
Go to Southside of 580 and ride West along it (Right on MacArthur Blvd, Right on Foothill, Right on Stanley, Right on 98th)
Right (Up) Golflinks Rd to top of Ridge (take Grass Valley towards top)
Left on Skyline
Skyline all the way to Grizzly Peak (can only go Right)
Grizzly to end
Right onto Wildcat Canyon
Straight onto Bear Creek Rd
Right onto Happy Valley Rd
Left on Mt. Diablo
Right on Moraga
Left on Saint Mary's
Left on Moraga (turns into Canyon)
Right on Pinehurst
Left on Skyline (about 6 miles on road already traveled, but other direction)
Left on Redwood rd
RIght on 7 hills rd
Right on Lake Chabot Rd.
Finish at Lake Chabot Marina


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Ive also found that setting up rides with others is a good way to motivate. Sometimes its just about getting a ride started, then the rest is easy. Im also wanting to get in shape for my first century, and Im coming off an injury that had me off the bike for 3 months.

Sean


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*ride calender...*

http://www.bbcnet.com/RideCalendar/RideListDate.asp

lists most of the organized rides in Nor Cal.

Less supported (but cheaper) 200, 300, 400, and 600 K brevets will be put on by the Santa Cruz Randonneurs, SF Randonneurs, Davis Bike Club, and the Santa Rosa Cycling Club.


----------

